# Kids bike, Colson maybe ???



## Sulley (Aug 30, 2012)

Can any one just my looking at this bike tell me the brand, the paint looks like Colson, it has 16" hard rubber tires and the top bar is 20" from the ground. Thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Aug 30, 2012)

Could one of the moderators move this thread to the kids bike, tricycles section, im sorry i put it in the wrong section. Thanks Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2012)

Sure does have a Colson look to it. Judging by the shape of the lighter paint on the head tube, the Colson badge might have been like the one on this 24" Colson Imperial bicycle - http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COLSON...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256d73da84 Maybe a 16" Imperial series bicycle?

I used to have a Colson tricycle having this same paint scheme on it, although it wasn't an Imperial model.

Dave


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 31, 2012)

Doesn't look like my 16" Colson, but it could be different year.  Hope someone can id it i'm intrigued.


----------



## Sulley (Sep 1, 2012)

Yea thats why i thought Colson, my 51 has about the same paint as this bike, any idea what it may be worth, i would like to bid on it but no idea of a value.  Sulley

 My 1951 20" Colson


----------



## dxmadman (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks like a cleavland welding frame I have, that's the same paint and scallops mine had originally. People say road master, but a western flyer lines up as well.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 1, 2012)

These little guys and gals don't seem to fetch that much from what I've seen. One ebay seller has been trying to find a buyer for his early 1950s 16" Huffman for the longest time even though only asking $90. I've always felt the smaller classic bikes deserved a place in bicycle collections alongside their bigger brothers and sisters. With a little more leg effort they can even be ridden short distances. 

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, i just thought if it was a Colson i would bid on it to have it along side my Colson trike.  Sulley

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110944093680?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------

